# how to make a streaming server like twitch.com



## DD Agarwal (Oct 4, 2016)

i want to build a education portal where teachers can broadcast using obs.
similar to twitch but for education and classes.
Can anyone help me, what will be server requirement and which platform i need to build this streaming server.
Thanks


----------



## Xphome (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's a start: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.12891/


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 4, 2016)

In general we cant help with that as OBS is a streaming software and not a server but yea, the topic xphome mentioned and this might help for a start, you can of course use the discussion's there: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/rachni-private-streaming-platform-front-end.53328/


----------

